# fly a puppy to his new home?



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I would like to ask what everyone thinks about flying a puppy to his home. Some breeders will fly their puppies and some will not. I am sure the best situation is to go get the puppy, but... if you can't is it ok to fly the puppy?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We will meet people at the airport who come to pick their puppy up but we won't fly the puppy by itself.

For a litter we have now, two buyers are flying here for a kennel visit before they come in another month to get their puppy. One is from Colorado and the other is from Conn. We are in N.C.

I'm sure there are a lot of people who say that nothing ever happens but we don't think it's worth the risk.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Lynn,
I'm sure everyone would feel best if they didn't have to fly their puppy alone, but sometimes it's hard to avoid. 
My husband and I were very nervous about it, but after doing some research, we had our puppy shipped and luckily it all worked out terrific for us.
If you're interested in the specifics, drop me a note and I'll be happy to share all the information I have with you. Our puppy traveled from Washington to Nebraska. He was 12 weeks old at the time.
Beverly


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

One of the major reasons it took me such a long time to find my puppies is because I didn't want them shipped. Also, I wanted to be able to see where they lived. When you added up all the costs, it got a little prohibitive, so I had to just keep trying until I found one closer to me. I just couldn't bear the thought of my 12 week old puppy being shipped. In hindsight, for what it costs to fly Jet Blue, it probably would have been easier for me to fly and pick up a puppy. Oh well, live and learn.


----------

